# HELP!!!! My dog is shivering real bad in warm house



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I noticed he wasn't acting like normal. He us usually right by me and always wanting to go out every few hours to potty. Today he stayed in his cage all day. I had to pull him out and put his coat on to get him outside to go potty. As soon as he came back in he went right back to his cage and hasn't left it. So I pulled him out again to look him over, his nose is moist and cool but he is shivering real bad. I have him wrapped in a blanket and I can't find any vets open tonight and I am so afraid I don't know what to do. I'm going to keep him wrapped up and on my lap to try and keep him warm but I have no idea why he is shivering in a warm house. Please help, I don't want to lose him. He hasn't even eaten all day or drank any water, just hides in his cage. He is about 7 years old.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would get him to an after hours Emergency Vet for a check up. Dehydration can occur very quickly in these little ones. I'm so sorry...I know how scared you must be. Can you check his temperature with a thermometer?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I would get him to an after hours Emergency Vet for a check up. Dehydration can occur very quickly in these little ones. I'm so sorry...I know how scared you must be. Can you check his temperature with a thermometer?


I agree. Hope the emergency vet can help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Do you have a vet ER hospital that you can call?

I would be concerned about him having go outside in very cold weather to potty. He doesn't have potty pads for inside? 

Hopefully, someone here on SM can help you with advice as what to do. The only thing I can suggest is to find an ER vet hospital that can help you ... however, most ER's want to see our fluff babies in person.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He needs to go to the closest ER vet. Shivering can also be a sign of pain.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Check his gums to see if they are pink.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Trembling and staying in their crate, away from activity are signs of pain, as well as not eating and drinking. You need to get him in to an emg clinic. Mine is an hour away and I've had to do it a few times. Keep checking his gums. Are they nice and pink and moist or pale and sticky? If pale and sticky he's dehydrated. Syringe a teaspoon or two of water or unflavored Pedialyte into his mouth if you have it every hour. But get him to the emg clinic right away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope this helps:

Take a deep breath -

https://maps.google.com/maps?safe=o...&ved=0COgBELYD&iwloc=cids:4100150668837215327


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please, please get him in ASAP as it sounds like this has been going on all day, and isn't his normal behavior. With little dogs things can happen fast. Are there any fireworks going on around you today that are not normal---dogs are also sometimes scared, really scared of those. My two weathered them well tonight, but other dogs don't always. If not, then he is probably sick. Please keep us posted.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I just got him to eat a little turkey white meat and he gobbled it right down. I'm trying to find an emergency vet in the area that is open but so far no luck. I'm going to try and figure out a safe way to get some water in him/ I have felt allover his body and he didn't seem to react like he felt any pain. I have him wrapped in covers on my bed and the shivering seems to have gotten better. Is there anything I can add too some water that would tempt him to drink it?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Try some of the broth you cooked the chicken in!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Shivering or shaking is a sign of pain or illness, he needs to go to a vet if you can get him to an emergency clinic. I live in NW Ohio and we're starting to get the beginning of a snow storm.I hope you can get him in soon!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am just reading this and my thoughts are with you. I hope you can find a vet.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How much does he weigh? Have you checked his gums? Food may not be the best thing for him depending on what is going on. Do you have an infant liquid medicine dispensing syringe? You can get that at the pharmacy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Just curious as to whether there are any fireworks going off in your area? Even the sound of one can be enough to cause anxiety and fear in some for quite some time. I would definitely get him to a vet to be safe, though. Also, if there are fireworks in your area, some soothing music might be calming and drown out the noise a bit.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear. I'm praying everything will be ok. Please keep us updated.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

The shivering doesn't necessarily mean that he is cold. He probably does feel safer hiding under the blankets though. Please keep us posted and though I know it's difficult, try to remain calm. Your fluff feels your fear. (Hugs)


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

His shivering stopped, he even licked me a few times. he is on my bed now with only his head poking out of the covers. I was just so glad to see him gobble down some turkey white meat, he munched it right down! He was never trained to use pads so I don't know if he would learn that at his age. I always put a coat on him when its cold and only leave him out long enough to do his business, no more than a couple minutes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Just curious as to whether there are any fireworks going off in your area? Even the sound of one can be enough to cause anxiety and fear in some for quite some time. I would definitely get him to a vet to be safe, though. Also, if there are fireworks in your area, some soothing music might be calming and drown out the noise a bit.


Was wondering the same thing whether fireworks, even local neighbor's could be spooking him. Also was there anything out of the ordinary in his schedule...a lot of visitors, children. Anything else that might have spooked him? Hoping that you can figure it out but I also think that I would try hard to find some ER vet. Call various vet offices and see if they have any contact or info on their answering machines for after hour emergencies.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

no fireworks or anything out of the ordinary. We are down in the basement where its nice and quiet. I'm still trying to find a vet and I have a friend thats a vet tech but can't reach her, just her voice mail. Even if I find a vet I don't have a car right now, its in the shop being repaired. I just moved to this area so I don't know anyone here yet and my son has already been drinking so I won't let him drive over here. I was very encouraged that he ate that turkey, almost took my fingers with it! I'm keeping a very close eye on him while I work out some way to get him checked out. His gums are a nice shade of pink and his eyes are clear and look normal.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

He's laying here listening to pachelbel's canon in d and relaxing with me. Is cranberry sauce safe for him? I figure that would help get some moisture in him. I am also thinking of using a turkey baster and just dripping it on his tongue so he licks it up, not trying to force it down his throat as that could be bad if he inhaled it by accident.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have experienced terrible shaking with my Ray. I checked his gums and temp and found them normal. Ray gets very scared by loud noises. I mean S C A R E D. With all this New Year nonsense, it is possible that somebody made a loud noise, you were not aware of. If he is eating and drinking, you might be able to relax. Hold him tight, give him a lot of security. He may be sick, but he very well may only be frightened. Hoping for the best.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

there hasn't been any noise at all. I have been holding him and talking to him telling him I love him. I don't know what I'd do if I lost him. He is a huge part of my life. I did manage to splash some water in his mouth,I just held it open and and used my hand to splash it in so he had no choice but to swallow it. I won't be able to sleep until I know he is ok. I'll be up all night with him. I'd rather die than lose him, he means so much to me. I love him so much I couldn't imagine living without him. I just wish this didn't happen on a holiday night so I could get him proper care. I'll do everything I can for him until I can get him help.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

There is a 24/7 in Brookpark according to the internet call 216 362 6000. There is also one in Akron. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I know how frightened you are. I have been there. And while it is always best to see a vet, it isn't always possible. I know from experience that the incredibly high priced emergency vets in my area are incompetent. You need to focus. Focus really closely. You may not have heard the noise that scared him. I know it took me a long time to figure out what was making Ray shake and act weird. 
But tonight all kinds of idiots are making all kinds of loud noises that scare our poor little dogs. Sounds that we might not notice, scare our poor little fluffs with sensitive ears. I hope that is all that is wrong and your baby will be okay.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Oh, I know how frightened you are. I have been there. And while it is always best to see a vet, it isn't always possible. I know from experience that the incredibly high priced emergency vets in my area are incompetent. You need to focus. Focus really closely. You may not have heard the noise that scared him. I know it took me a long time to figure out what was making Ray shake and act weird.
> But tonight all kinds of idiots are making all kinds of loud noises that scare our poor little dogs. Sounds that we might not notice, scare our poor little fluffs with sensitive ears. I hope that is all that is wrong and your baby will be okay.


Yep... dogs hear and even feel noises we don't notice.

I hope he is okay and all is well.

His gums are pink, that is a good sign.

I wouldn't try to force food or liquid at this point. I'd just watch him... maybe sleep with him tonight so you both can rest a little.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvmydoggie said:


> He's laying here listening to pachelbel's canon in d and relaxing with me. Is cranberry sauce safe for him? I figure that would help get some moisture in him. I am also thinking of using a turkey baster and just dripping it on his tongue so he licks it up, not trying to force it down his throat as that could be bad if he inhaled it by accident.


So sorry your worried tonight about your little guy. :wub: Hoping he continues to improve, but if you have to take him in, can you call a cab? Geeez, all the Vets are closed tomorrow too. Any chance someone else in the home could have fed him something? I don't much about what to do here except Vet told me to give mine fresh chicken broth in bowl for fluids (if you have piece frozen chicken you can boil up) not canned broth. But if they dont want to drink they wont!! Hope he drinks water now after the meats. And he said to watch giving too many human foods but instead to keep gerber chicken dogs on hand for emergencies. Keep us posted. Poor little guy. Hope he is all better in am. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You might also change the batteries in your smoke detectors and CO detectors. I learned a few years ago that Tessa will start shaking when they are chirping because the battery needs to be changed. She even does this a day or two before the chirping starts, so I am now fanatical about changing them twice a year instead of waiting for the chirp.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

luvmydoggie said:


> there hasn't been any noise at all. I have been holding him and talking to him telling him I love him. I don't know what I'd do if I lost him. He is a huge part of my life. I did manage to splash some water in his mouth,I just held it open and and used my hand to splash it in so he had no choice but to swallow it. I won't be able to sleep until I know he is ok. I'll be up all night with him. I'd rather die than lose him, he means so much to me. I love him so much I couldn't imagine living without him. I just wish this didn't happen on a holiday night so I could get him proper care. I'll do everything I can for him until I can get him help.


Maybe you can try putting some water in the palm of your hand and see if he licks it that way? And, water that is at room temperature, of course.

I don't recall you mentioning the name of your fluff baby. What is his name?

A couple of times Snowball was shivering and it frightened me because it was something new. (he will be eight years old February 19th) I called the vet ... but, then he eventually stopped after a few minutes. In Snowball's case, I think his tummy was a little upset, because shortly after that, he ate his breakfast and was just fine. 

Please keep on trying to find an ER vet ... or, phone your vet tech friend again. 

As for the pads ... I think your fluff will use them. The pads have a scent that we can't smell ... but, our fluff's can. Snowball uses the pads ... but, also goes outside when on his walks. If it were me, I would give them a try.

And, the music ... you do have on soothing music. It not unusual for our fluffs to love classic and/or soothing sounds. Snowball was suffering from some car sickness and I decided to turn on his favorite music while in the car. Now it seems to relax him so much that often he drifts off to sleep in his carseat. Josh Grobin is one of Snowball's favorites! LOL. The first time he heard Josh ... he went right over to the stereo, sat there, looked up, and never moved until the songs ended!


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I always sleep with him and this is a very quiet area plus we are in the basement I've been outside every 20 minutes or so and it is very quiet here. This area has a lot of very religious people so its not like we have idiots firing guns or fireworks. From what I've seen most houses are already dark and sleeping. Also he has been with me through a 4th of july and it didn't seem to bother him, he just stayed on my lap. I'm going to pull him under the covers with me when/if I do sleep. He seems to like to spoon with me with his head under my chin. he has been licking me and his tongue is moist so I can only assume that is a good sign that he is not dehydrated. I've n]been so scared I might lose him that I've been crying most of the night. He is a companion animal and I depend on him more than he depends on me. I really need him in my life more than words can say.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought something was wrong with my Sammie tonight and then after while I realized it was fireworks. When my sammie stopped eating and drinking for 2 1/2 days after a surgery and finally drank for me it was: a little broth first then some food white meat boiled chicken/rice and then last he drank water few hrs later. They told me not to force water on him, but that was because I had access to an ER.

Oh--So true what Maggie said about alarm noises or low batteries. If they are low or beeping they can hear them when we can't. Happened to my dog.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

it just figures this would happen on a holiday. I'm trying to hold back the tears but its not easy, I really need him in my life. I'm a basket case right now and tying not to show it but I know he knows i'm upset.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Jules, I am going to sign off for tonight. But, know that you have hundreds of friends sending you love and healing thoughts...and prayers. I feel in my heart that your baby will be okay...honest, I do. You just hold him tight and let him do his job, which is to comfort you. Yes, ask him to do his job, because these blessed little angels are happy when they have a job to do.

I know it will be okay. Cuddle your baby and go to sleep. Sweet dreams. Tomorrow all will be well.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Jules I'm so sorry to hear about the scare your little one has been giving you. Thankfully it does sound like he is doing some better. I don't know about you but when I'm upset and worried I tend to forget things. I'd like to suggest that you keep a running list of what is going on with your furbaby. Not only does it keep you busy, you will be able to give the vet all the info. When you have a moment when furbaby is resting try to remember everything about the previous 24hrs and write that down too. If you had company, children played with him, how he ate, how was his pooh normal or different in some way texture/color/odor etc. 

You said you are new to the area you are in, if you haven't found a vet yet please do. You want to get to know the vet and the vet to know furbaby when things are good, not wait until something is wrong. Around here you can tell them you want a meet the vet appointment it is more like you go in they snuggle your furbaby. You ask questions like do you have a print out of what I should have on hands at home if furbaby gets sick or hurt (pet first aid kit). Do you have print out of after hours places and/or phone numbers if something ever happens? Some places here make you have a full well furbaby appt instead of a meet the vet appt.

This might sound silly to some none the less I'm going to ask. Did you have plans that you cancelled because something was wrong with him? If so I'm a firm believer that could very well be why he was "off". He might have felt/known something would have happened to you. Gracie has known with me when something is wrong. Most recent is she has had to be held in my left arm over my heart for hours at a time everday for weeks now. On 12/22 I found a lump in my left breast, 12/30 I seen my Dr, 12/31 I had ultrasound done that shows large lump (that I had felt) and what looks to be a small lump. So I believe your furbaby could've known that if you had left home something would have happened to you.

Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I figured out a way to trick the little monster. I put some turkey in a bowl with some water and he chowedd down. As you can tell its 4;00 am and I'm still guarding him. He more turkey white meat and got some water in him. I won't be able to sleep until I know he is better. I did reach one vet but they wanted more money than I could come up with. I have 3 kids and 8 grand kids and my car is in the shop right after Christmas. So I have to do what I can on my own since I don't have a money tree in my yard. I just hope my love for him and me doing everything I can will bring him out of it. I'm so scared of losing him I can't sleep and I can't do anything but talk soflty to him while I hold him. I can only pray he is doing better tomorrow. Some of you might not understand this but if he passes I only hope I pass with him. I love him so much I don't know that I could go on without him. I see so much love in his eyes and I believe he knows how much I love him. I'm so scared that I'll wake up and he'll be gone I can't even thing about sleeping. I've never loved anyone or anything so much and I feel like I;m just falling apart when he needs me most. Please pray for us, I'm so scared I can't even think straight.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Jules- how is he acting. Any shivering? Is he still not drinking water on his own? At least he is hungry. Thats good sign. Sometimes we can end up giving them more food and liquids than we realize and then it takes longer for them to drink from a bowl on their own. If he is seeming his normal self I would offer his regular food first then if he won't eat in say 30 min or so, then I would use some boiled chicken breast and rice. Save the broth for fluids. I have never used the turkey. 

Please check this out in your area:
Here we have a "County Veterinarian Clinic" that is free or based on what you can pay. They do it all!! I've known many people in rescue and some not that use them regularly. It is connected to the local "humane society". Please ask the Vet's office or you can call the humaine society listed by county in phone book to see if this service is available in your area. Sending good thoughts to you! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Jules- is he still not drinking water on his own? Sometimes we can end up giving them more than we realize and then it takes longer for them to drink from a bowl on their own. I would offer his regular food first then if he won't eat in say 30 min then I would use boiled chicken breast and rice. Save the broth for fluids. I have never used the turkey.
> 
> Here we have a county provided Veterinarian Clinic that is free or based on what you can pay. They do it all!! I've know many in rescue or not that use them regularly. It is connected to the local "humane society". Please ask the Vet's office or you can call the humaine society listed by county in phone book to see if this service is available in your area. Sending good thoughts to you! :wub:


:ThankYou::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

so far the only way I got him to drink some water was to out some pieces of turkey white meat in a bowl with some water and he finished it all off. it was about half a cup of water. But still he has not moved other than to stick his head out to eat and drink the turkey and water. He doesn't even come when I try and call him.Normally I can just pat my leg with my hand and say something like "come on boy" and he rushes right over and stands on his back legs with his paws on my legs so I can scratch his head. I normally can't walk anywhere in the house without him following me everywhere. One way or another I am going to find someone to see him today. I just have to find a place and someone to take me since m car is in the shop and hopefully they will let me borrow their credit card and pay them back. Christmas drained every cent I had with all these grand kids.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

ok,some updates. I went out and cleared off a big section of snow in his normal potty area. I put on his heavy winter coat and carried him up stairs. I put his leash on and he acted like he was excited to go out. As soon as he got out he urinated a pretty good sized spot. He walked around a bit like he was going to poop but never did. When we got back in the house I noticed that he went down the stairs different than normal. He used his front legs like normal but his back legs he kind of hopped both of them at the same time and i'd never seen him do that before. He then went straight back into his cage but he did lick up some snow while he was out there, not much but at least it was some moisture,

now the search continues to find some place open to take him and a way to get him there and pay for their services.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It sounds like his knees or back is bothering him.

He does need checked out.

I'd do my best to keep him warm. Does he have a sweater or something he can wear inside? Keep him cuddled in a blanket?

Be careful with how much you are feeding him. Turkey is high fat and can cause issues.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Does he ever play alone with the grand children? Are there any other dogs or cats in the home, even upstairs? 

These are things good to write down for a Vet. Good luck!


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Turkey was the only thing I had on hand since I cooked a turkey yesterday. I have him wrapped in a blanket in his cage. I always leave his cage door open as he like to sleep in there some times. I'm still trying to find someone that can take me to a vet when I find one and that will let me use their credit card to pay for the services until I can pay them back.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber acted like that, she actually threw her back out turning the wrong way when she was sleeping...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry your boy is not well. I hope you can get him to the vet. I agree it sounds like his back is hurt.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

There are kids in the house upstairs but I don't let them do any more than pet him and only with me right there. I do also have a cat but they get along fine. My cat will even lick him like she is cleaning him. I know cat food is bad for him so I keep the cat food out of his reach. The turkey I gave him was only the white meat and I don't think that is as fatty as the dark. The house is generally quiet as is the neighborhood. I've been reading on here and saw that a little honey is good for him so I put a few drops on a spoon and he licked it right off eagerly. As soon as I can get someone to answer their phone I'll be able to do more. There isn't even a store within walking distance here.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

sherry said:


> I'm so sorry your boy is not well. I hope you can get him to the vet. I agree it sounds like his back is hurt.


When he was outside going potty this morning he was running around like normal. I only noticed when he went down the stairs that he used both back legs in a hopping motion. I've felt with light pressure all over his body and he didn't seem to react like anything hurt. His not pooping has me concerned since he normally poops 2-3 times a day.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber's muscles were tight all over her body when he back acted up. Weather also makes her back hurt more.... She started having back issues at age 7...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvmydoggie said:


> Turkey was the only thing I had on hand since I cooked a turkey yesterday. I have him wrapped in a blanket in his cage. I always leave his cage door open as he like to sleep in there some times. I'm still trying to find someone that can take me to a vet when I find one and that will let me use their credit card to pay for the services until I can pay them back.


Another thing to mention to Vet. I know it is hard to say what is wrong with him here- -but one thing I thought of was his teeth. They can have some pain and if he norm eats a dry kibble, could be why he wants to eat the soft meats. We luv your doggie too!! :innocent: Hoping you can get it all worked out. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> Amber's muscles were tight all over her body when he back acted up. Weather also makes her back hurt more.... She started having back issues at age 7...


If it is back problems it came on very suddenly. Just the other day he was his normal self running and playing like normal. if it is something with his back what can be done about it?


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Another thing to mention to Vet. I know it is hard to say what is wrong with him here- -but one thing I thought of was his teeth. They can have some pain and if he norm eats a dry kibble, could be why he wants to eat the soft meats. We luv your doggie too!! :innocent: Hoping you can get it all worked out.
> Hugs!!!


He does normally eat dry food, his teeth are very clean and white and his gums are nice and pink. I've tried a few different canned food but he won't eat them. I gave him a dog treat yesterday and he ate it right down and it was one of the hard dog bones that help cleaning their teeth.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvmydoggie said:


> He does normally eat dry food, his teeth are very clean and white and his gums are nice and pink. I've tried a few different canned food but he won't eat them. I gave him a dog treat yesterday and he ate it right down and it was one of the hard dog bones that help cleaning their teeth.


That's great his teeth look good. :thumbsup: did you notice if the shivering started after the hard treat? They can be sensitive to some chew type bones why I ask. One time my Sammie had an upset tummy all night after a Vet tech gave him a dental bone that morning. How much does he weigh?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jules, I am coming back to check on your baby. . . any news? 
Is it possible the kids up-stairs might have given your baby anything to eat? 
It sounds like he might have a problem w/his knee cap slipping---that can really be painful & a vet needs to see it to make sure. I am just guessing here. I am also praying you will find some help. Do talk w/the vet about your financial situation & ask him if you can pay on a pay-plan. Tomorrow is Wed. & vets should be back in---please do get some rest. . . you need to stay fit so you can take care of him. I send you hugs.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

No, the shivering was something I noticed when I realized he wasn't coming out of his cage. He normally follows me all over the house and spend much of his day on my lap. When I realized that he wasn't following me around at all and not leaving his cage I gently pulled him out and realized he was shivering. So I immediately wrapped him in a blanket and held him close to my body to share my body heat with him. Even that didn't stop the shivering for about an hour. he isn't shivering any more but he still isn't leaving his cage unless I pull him out.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Jules, I am coming back to check on your baby. . . any news?
> Is it possible the kids up-stairs might have given your baby anything to eat?
> It sounds like he might have a problem w/his knee cap slipping---that can really be painful & a vet needs to see it to make sure. I am just guessing here. I am also praying you will find some help. Do talk w/the vet about your financial situation & ask him if you can pay on a pay-plan. Tomorrow is Wed. & vets should be back in---please do get some rest. . . you need to stay fit so you can take care of him. I send you hugs.


No, the kids upstairs only come down once in a while and only when I am watching them. he doesn't go upstairs except with me to take him out to go potty. There is a baby gate that prevents him from going into their living area but its main purpose is to keep the baby from falling down the stairs and keep the older children upstairs unless I invite them down. I am going to try and take a nap as I have not slept at all since I noticed this. I'm going to bring him in bed with me under the covers so we can share our body heat. I checked my wall thermometer and its about 70 degrees down here so I know the shivering isn't from being cold. I keep talking to him softly telling him I love him and that he is a good dog. Then he licks me letting me know he loves me too.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

How scary. I am glad he has stopped shivering, but it really does sound like he needs to get to the vet asap. Shivering and hiding both can be signs of pain.
I hope you can get him to the vet soon. If he isnt pooping, he could have an obstruction from the bone. If it is back or knee pain they can give him painkillers.
Some vets take Care Credit, which is a credit card that you can open quickly for vet bills. 
I hope you can find a vet soon. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> How scary. I am glad he has stopped shivering, but it really does sound like he needs to get to the vet asap. Shivering and hiding both can be signs of pain.
> I hope you can get him to the vet soon. If he isnt pooping, he could have an obstruction from the bone. If it is back or knee pain they can give him painkillers.
> Some vets take Care Credit, which is a credit card that you can open quickly for vet bills.
> I hope you can find a vet soon. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


I'm not sure I would get approved for the care credit, my ex destroyed our credit, one of the many reasons he's my ex.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

JFYI: When my Kitzel had double surgery on his knees he had trouble going potty (poop)---so I am thinking maybe that might be an issue. They can't get in the right position to go due to the knees. I ended up putting a band around his torso & holding him a bit w/it so he could go. How long has it been since your guy had a poop? That could be a problem too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

If he is a shorter coat he very well may have just been been cold. Esp if he is on the small side. maybe a lightweight sweater he can wear. You can make one out of a sock too if he is small enough. 70 degrees is warm enough but if its snowing and damp outside it might feel colder to him. So happy he is not shaking now. :thumbsup:

Jules--I don't know if it is close to you -- but I found this when I googled (ARE THERE ANY LOWER COST VET SERVICES FOR SICK/INJURED ANIMALS?) in your town. It's not free but has a special needs review board. Just a thought. 

Gateway Animal Clinic: 
1502 Abbey Ave. (near west side), Cleveland, 216-771-4414. An office call is $36, exam/vaccines including rabies $63. Feline leukemia/aids test $42. Costs may be higher now. Gateway also has a non-profit fund called Project Noah for special needs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

luvmydoggie said:


> If it is back problems it came on very suddenly. Just the other day he was his normal self running and playing like normal. if it is something with his back what can be done about it?


Amber's came on suddenly too, it just took one wrong move. We didn't see her do it. She was fine early in the day and then she got up and was walking oddly and having a hard time peeing... All they have to do is turn ot twist the wrong way running or in their sleep or jumping off a sofa. They migth not feel it until the next day so sometimes it's hard to tell when they did it or what they did..

She got a UTI urinary track infection because her back hurt so she couldn't void or empty her bladder properly.

I'd have a UA, urinary analysis done too,if he's walking stiffly or looking like his back hurts, he may not be able to completely empty his bladder..
They did adjustments on Amber a couple times per week and it really helped her. I've never been a fan of chiropractic, never worked on my back but it really helped Amber a lot. Took a couple weeks, repeated visits and steroids for her back inflamation and some antibiotics for the UTI.


The steroids could make him have trouble holding his urine so let him outside frequently until the dosage lowers. They had her one one pill per day for a couple days, and stepped it down to a half, once per day and then a half every other day... As the dosage lowers, she was able to hold her urine better... So first few days you might need to be on pee patrol...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jules, I read the reviews from the clinic in Cleveland Kandis recommended & they were very good!! Did you try to call them?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber hurt her back a couple times, but she must have figured out wht she did because she doesn't jump on or off anything now, she uses all the steps to get up and down from the bed, before she'd skip steps... She's careful and slow about doing things now.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Its been two days since he last pooped. What I don't understand is when I took him out to go potty earlier today when he urinated he was running around the yard completely normal. He walked and ran for about two minutes but never even tried to poop. He has sweaters and winter coats that I use when its cold outside. He even has a rain coat. Even when I took him upstairs and he knew he was going out he acted all excited but as soon as we got back in he went straight back to his cage and curled up under the covers.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I just took him out again and he urinated in a few places, walked and ran around like normal but never even tried to poop. If he is constipated wouldn't he at least attempt to poop? Once again as soon as we got back in he went right back to his cage and laid down and I wrapped him in one of my old hoodies. I don't understand why he'll eat the turkey, he'll eat treats but he won't eat his food that he normally gobbles right down. He doesn't even go near his food or water bowls and I change the water 3 times a day just like normal.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

No new pets have just moved in upstairs? It's like when you know something is off and they go to the Vet and run around like normal. About all you can do is get a wellness check for him tomorrow. 

He could be little full from the turkey. Good he is peeing. And running around outside. 



luvmydoggie said:


> Its been two days since he last pooped. What I don't understand is when I took him out to go potty earlier today when he urinated he was running around the yard completely normal. He walked and ran for about two minutes but never even tried to poop. He has sweaters and winter coats that I use when its cold outside. He even has a rain coat. Even when I took him upstairs and he knew he was going out he acted all excited but as soon as we got back in he went straight back to his cage and curled up under the covers.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

After reading a few more of your posts, it sounds more like something has scared him. Maybe he is shivering with fear, being that he doesn't want to leave his cage. I know my 2 go to their kennels when they are scared or under the sofa. If you think he may be constipated, maybe giving him a little pumpkin to help things move along. Have you felt all over his body, does he act like he is in pain when touching him?


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

no new pets in the home. I still have not been able to reach anyone by phone to get help getting him somewhere.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> After reading a few more of your posts, it sounds more like something has scared him. Maybe he is shivering with fear, being that he doesn't want to leave his cage. I know my 2 go to their kennels when they are scared or under the sofa. If you think he may be constipated, maybe giving him a little pumpkin to help things move along. Have you felt all over his body, does he act like he is in pain when touching him?


I've felt all over his body gently squeezing and no reaction like he felt pain. There is nothing around here that could have scared him. Before this happened when he was outside he showed no fear of any size dog and was actually trying to pull me towards them while he barked and growled. Even with dead silence in the house with no one home but him and I he still doesn't leave his cage or try to drink or eat. If I hand him food like I did with the turkey he ate it with gusto, same with his dog treats. I've even carried him over to his food and water bowl and he doesn't even look interested. Yesterday I held him there between my legs and opened his mouth and with my other hand I scooped up some water and poured it in his mouth and he swallowed it but didn't seem happy about it.

I don't have any pumpkin and there are no stores in walking distance.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix from can) or dates help mine if there is an issue w/no stool. I think he should have gone w/in the last 2 days----mine go 2 X each day usually like clock work.
You said it has been 2 days since he pooped---is it also 2 days that he has been hiding & shivering?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Is his cage big enough for you to put his food bowl and maybe water bowl in? Or maybe you could syringe a little water in his mouth. These babies are too small to go long periods without food and water. He could be dehydrated already.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

he normally goes 2-3 times a day but he isn't even trying to go. He just urinates and runs around the back yard like nothing is wrong.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

BTW, I put the leftover canned pumpkin in an ice tray, froze it and keep the frozen "cubes" in a zip lock in the freezer. Then when one of mine aren't pooping great, diarreah or constipation, take a cube out and thaw it or defrost it in the microwave and give it to them. 1 cube is about 2 tablespoons.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Is his cage big enough for you to put his food bowl and maybe water bowl in? Or maybe you could syringe a little water in his mouth. These babies are too small to go long periods without food and water. He could be dehydrated already.


no his cage isn't big enough to put the bowls in. I think I'm going to try taking him out of his cage and putting him in a playpen with his food and water to see if that gets him eating and drinking. But like I said earlier even carrying him to his food and water with me right there with him he should have felt safe enough to eat and drink.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvmydoggie said:


> he normally goes 2-3 times a day but he isn't even trying to go. He just urinates and runs around the back yard like nothing is wrong.


Since he didn't eat his reg food yesterday or today he might not have to go yet. I have read when you notice them (straining to go) and can't that is when you worry. I've seen others here go day or so nothing then finally go. 

I would move his food bowls and water right in front of his cage. See what he does then. Is the food new??


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

its the same food he always loved. I was thinking of using a turkey baster to get water in him but I'm afraid he could accidentally inhale some.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvmydoggie said:


> its the same food he always loved. I was thinking of using a turkey baster to get water in him but I'm afraid he could accidentally inhale some.


You need a tiny syringe and go slow on the side of mouth. If he is urinating that is good. Can you boil a chicken breast and use the broth. Mine lapped it up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If you use a turkey baster, do it gently & not much at a time---hold mouth open & gently drop in the SIDE (gum area) of the mouth a few drops---remove fingers & let him swallow. If you do this only once every hour it will be safer & he will stay hydrated. Of course it is better if he drinks on his own. If he isn't peeing lots then he probably doesn't need more at this time.
Edit: don't do this w/him on his back!


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

HE"S EATING!!!!! I found a can of Innova Senior adult dog food I forgot I had put about half the can in a clean bowl and stuck it right in front of him and he munched it down quickly. So I decided to try something. I put the rest of the can in the bowl and added some water and he's munching that down now too. I just checked and all the water is gone and there is only a small amount of food left and he seems to be interested in finishing it off. Now there should be a pooping coming later today or tomorrow morning at the latest.

EDIT:I don't know anything about the quality of the Innova food, is it a decent quality food for him?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

When I want mine to drink more I give them a dry treat--- then I put small saucer of water in front of them and sometimes it works. I have to stay there though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

olice:olice:

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

OK, here comes the poop control police! I have to go to bed (I live overseas & we are hours ahead of you) but will check in the AM to see what your boy has given us (what is his name?). :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> olice:olice:
> 
> :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:
> 
> OK, here comes the poop control police! I have to go to bed (I live overseas & we are hours ahead of you) but will check in the AM to see what your boy has given us (what is his name?). :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


Right now his name is the love of my life, lol When I got him as a rescue he didn't have a name and I've been trying to think of a good name for him. For now when I call him I just say come here good boy and he normally runs right over. I need to find out more about that Innova senior dog food to see if it is decent quality but right now I care less about the quality and more about the fact that he polished off a 13 oz can and water. In my mind any dog food I can get in him right now is better than him not eating at all.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvmydoggie said:


> HE"S EATING!!!!! I found a can of Innova Senior adult dog food I forgot I had put about half the can in a clean bowl and stuck it right in front of him and he munched it down quickly. So I decided to try something. I put the rest of the can in the bowl and added some water and he's munching that down now too. I just checked and all the water is gone and there is only a small amount of food left and he seems to be interested in finishing it off. Now there should be a pooping coming later today or tomorrow morning at the latest.
> 
> EDIT:I don't know anything about the quality of the Innova food, is it a decent quality food for him?


Oh so happy for you, water too. :chili::chili: sometimes they just have off days. And scare us silly. :smilie_tischkante: Hoping that's it. Not sure how long you've had him but if he hasn't been with you very long he could be used to the cage kennel and feels safer there for some reason. We have many very experienced members here with rescue fluffs. I'm not familiar with that food but search the food threads and you'll finds lots of info or ask the Vets opinion about his diet. Was his rescue org associated with a Vet? If so you could contact that Vet tomorrow for follow up wellness exam. What does he weigh? A lot of which food or proteins levels depends on general health, size. Many choose to buy kibble with proteins on lower side (24-26 %) for Maltese. I use Fromm 4 Star kibble. There are lots of food threads here. :thumbsup:

OK- I love the name "Cooper" and try to get everyone to pick it, and so your no exception...can't wait to see a picture of Cooo...oops did I start to say...:HistericalSmiley: You will know the right name soon. 

olice::Waiting: hoping with Sandi that it wont be long now!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvmydoggie said:


> HE"S EATING!!!!! I found a can of Innova Senior adult dog food I forgot I had put about half the can in a clean bowl and stuck it right in front of him and he munched it down quickly. So I decided to try something. I put the rest of the can in the bowl and added some water and he's munching that down now too. I just checked and all the water is gone and there is only a small amount of food left and he seems to be interested in finishing it off. Now there should be a pooping coming later today or tomorrow morning at the latest.
> 
> EDIT:I don't know anything about the quality of the Innova food, is it a decent quality food for him?


Wanted to add. I realize you just need him to eat period, for tonight---but the sooner better getting him back on ONE food. These dogs can get irritable bowel issues from too many different foods. I am glad he is off the turkey only. What is his normal brand of kibble? Are you planning to see if he will go back to it tomorrow? I don't know much about senior diets. Prob going to need a plan for him first thing in am.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Oh so happy for you, water too. :chili::chili: sometimes they just have off days. And scare us silly. :smilie_tischkante: Hoping that's it. Not sure how long you've had him but if he hasn't been with you very long he could be used to the cage kennel and feels safer there for some reason. We have many very experienced members here with rescue fluffs. I'm not familiar with that food but search the food threads and you'll finds lots of info or ask the Vets opinion about his diet. Was his rescue org associated with a Vet? If so you could contact that Vet tomorrow for follow up wellness exam. What does he weigh? A lot of which food or proteins levels depends on general health, size. Many choose to buy kibble with proteins on lower side (24-26 %) for Maltese. I use Fromm 4 Star kibble. There are lots of food threads here. :thumbsup:
> 
> OK- I love the name "Cooper" and try to get everyone to pick it, and so your no exception...can't wait to see a picture of Cooo...oops did I start to say...:HistericalSmiley: You will know the right name soon.
> 
> olice::Waiting: hoping with Sandi that it wont be long now!!


I'm starting to wonder if the stairs are bothering him. At first he ran up and down them with no problem, He weighs about 13 lbs. The cage is something I bought for him and at first he never went in it until I tossed an old hoodie of mine in there and then he started using it to take naps. My daughter rescued him from a woman that passed away and none of the family members wanted him and she knows how much I love animals so she gave him to me and we became best friends instantly. I've had him for a few months. Even after eating and drinking he still has not left the cage. I'm going to get him out and set him on my lap so we can watch TV together and see how long he'll sit with me.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Wanted to add. I realize you just need him to eat period, for tonight---but the sooner better getting him back on ONE food. These dogs can get irritable bowel issues from too many different foods. I am glad he is off the turkey only. What is his normal brand of kibble? Are you planning to see if he will go back to it tomorrow? I don't know much about senior diets. Prob going to need a plan for him first thing in am.


The person that had him before me was feeding him gravy train which I've read on here is not a good food. I've been trying to find one of the recommended foods locally but haven't had much luck. I am starting to think that I'll plan my meals around things we can both eat and just cook for us both.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvmydoggie said:


> The person that had him before me was feeding him gravy train which I've read on here is not a good food. I've been trying to find one of the recommended foods locally but haven't had much luck. I am starting to think that I'll plan my meals around things we can both eat and just cook for us both.


Your right!! Gravy train is pretty bad food for a small dog. After seven years, I think he might do better on a good senior food instead of human foods. I would go to the local pet store (Cleveland should have plenty) and there are lots of great choices. :thumbsup:

As far as Kibble: just couple off top of my head but there are many more. These are some we use and all in my pet store chain here. 
Natural Balance Senior (they have canned too)
Fromm senior

Maybe start a new thread about senior foods for some suggestions. My dogs always like to rest alone after a big dinner with their toys. That's not odd to me.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvmydoggie said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the stairs are bothering him. At first he ran up and down them with no problem, He weighs about 13 lbs. The cage is something I bought for him and at first he never went in it until I tossed an old hoodie of mine in there and then he started using it to take naps. My daughter rescued him from a woman that passed away and none of the family members wanted him and she knows how much I love animals so she gave him to me and we became best friends instantly. I've had him for a few months. Even after eating and drinking he still has not left the cage. I'm going to get him out and set him on my lap so we can watch TV together and see how long he'll sit with me.


That could very well be. He is seven and may have back or knee issues. Maltese are prone to what they call LP, it means the knee caps are not stable and can bother them. They norm skip or lift the legs or do like a bunny hop. But---You really need a vet to exam his legs / knees to know for sure about all this.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you taken him to the vet since you adopted him? He needs a good physical w/ bloodwork. He also needs to have his knees checked as Maltese are prone to luxating patellas (slipped kneecaps). That could explain the strange hopping you saw him do. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/98-...2645-grading-luxating-patellas-dr-jaimie.html


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I haven't had him to a vet yet. When I got him I was in the process of moving and every cent I had went into the first months rent, security deposit, renting a uhaul and pay a couple guys to help me move everything. Then right after the move within a week my car broke down and I finally managed to get it to a repair shop and I still don't know what that is going to cost to get fixed. It just seems like I got hit with one thing after another with no time to get any money saved. I just wish my ex hadn't destroyed our credit so I could at least use a credit card to pay for some of these expenses. I'm going to be starting a new job but the job doesn't start for another two weeks. I'm trying to sell anything I can on either ebay or craigslist so I can get him to a vet and get my car fixed.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am glad to hear that your baby is doing better. Pictures really help us to get an idea of who we are talking with. Now, this might seem silly, but I am curious about who you are. At first I pictured you as a young woman, then I started to think you are a man. Silly of me, I know, but hey, Jules can be male or female. I'm just curious...I want to have a picture of you in my mind. I am a 67 year old woman, but I have the mind of a dumb kid.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

well seeing how I left my male ex I am female, I'm in my 40's. Good news, I just took him out and he not only urinated he pooped a little but it was not very solid but not quite diarrhea. I'm guessing thats because he ate canned food instead of his normal dry. I also took a fresh bowl of water and held it in front of his face in his cage and he drank quite a bit! The he licked me. I tried getting him to sit on my lap and pet him but he only stayed for about a minute and went right back to his cage. I really hoped he would have stayed on my lap like normal but he doesn't seem to want to come out of his cage, he just lays in there. Once again when he was outside he was walking and running like nothing was wrong. he had no problem squatting to poop either.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention, my name is Julie but everyone calls me Jules.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Julie. Thanks for giving me a picture in my mind. I know that you are worried and we are worried too. However, I have had such similar experiences with my Ray. He is a sensitive little guy, and has had many episodes of shaking and being scared, when I thought he was sick. I hope your little guy keeps improving.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

After reading all your posts, I'm really thinking he is not cold or scared. I'm thinking he's in pain. Even though there are times he seems ok. Dogs (animals) hide pain. I wouldn't worry about quality of food right now. Just getting him to eat is good. I see you finally said how big he is. Now that we know he's on the larger side, we don't have to worry about hypoglycemia or dehydration nearly as much as if he were on the tinier side. As for what is going on, it could be so many different things. It could be back pain, neck pain. It could be his back knees. Have you told us yet how old he is? I've not seen it but could have missed it in all the posts. It could be he's blocked. Which is one of the reasons I wasn't so sure it a good idea to get him to eat turkey without seeing a vet. But knowing you were not going to be able to get him to a vet today, well....he had to eat. You need to get him to the vet tomorrow. Have you checked his anal glands? They could be full and that can be very painful. They can even erupt. There's a diagram and a link to a helpful article in Post #42 of this thread in case you're not familiar.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/107415-somethings-not-right-benny-5.html


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

he isn't shaking any more but he stays laying in his cage all day and night aside from when I pull him out to go potty. I'm still trying to work out how to get him to a vet and pay for the vet visit. I'm hoping some of the things I am trying to sell on craigslist sell quickly so I can pay for the vet. But I still need to find a way to get him to one.

EDIT: if he is in pain is there anything I can give him to ease his pain until I can get him seen by a vet?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How old is he? And no, I really would not recommend giving him anything until he's seen by a vet. Something thought to be innocent could be harmful without a proper diagnosis. Plus you don't want to mask symptoms, making it harder to diagnose.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

he is about 7. I just thought maybe I could ease his pain until i can get him to a vet. It could be days before I can get him to a vet and I feel bad that he is in pain


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Are there any Vets in your area that can do a home visit? I just keep thinking there has to be a lost cost clinic or something around you. If you haven't already, try contacting some of the rescue groups in the area and Vets to ask about lost cost options for emergencies.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Jules I'm so happy he is doing better but like the others have said as soon as you can you need to get him into a vet but you already know that. Your little Lover Boy (name suggestion) could just be off. It sounds like you have been through a LOT in the very short period of time you have had him. He might be tired and needs a good rest. Keep us posted. By the way I know how you feel about him. I feel that way about Gracie too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

See edited msg. below.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jules, if you are not skilled in what a dog needs from a nutritional standpoint, it would be better to just put him on either a good dry food, or on a canned food for now. With dry food just give him 1/4 cup morning and night. You will see the stools firm up this way. If you cook for him later, remember that dogs can't tolerate spices or too much fat or onions particularly---so you need to be very, very careful! If you make chicken or turkey broth for him---be sure & skim the fat off before feeding it to him as it can cause pancreatitis if the fat is too high---esp. in a dog this age. If you need to go with a cheap dry food for now I would go with Royal Canine for seniors (small bite is always better for toy dogs). I am trying to be realistic here. Let's try to get your baby healthy before you have to start your new job & he is home alone! :thumbsup:
How do his teeth look?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Giving dogs meds without knowing what the problem is can actually make things worse. It is best to just keep him warm, fed, make sure he is pooping & drinking & letting him rest in his cage, until you can see the vet. Again I would encourage you to check out the Gateway Clinic that Kandis recommended in Cleveland. This program they have may pay for his vet care---you just need to get in to them & explain your situation---let us know what they say, please. 
Some of us have been on "your side of the street financially" and we truly want to help, but you need to please work with us in accessing the help that may be out there for your baby. Sending lots of prayers for encouragement for you today!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Do you have an ASPCA or SPCA near you? I know they have a low-cost clinic. I pray your little baby is o.k. :mellow:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Jules,

Just wondering how your little one is doing????


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

He pooped and urinated real good today. the stool was much closer to normal. I really believe its either something in his back or back legs. He walks and runs outside with no problem but when I bring him back in some times he starts down the stairs before I can stop him and his front legs move like normal but he kind of hops both back legs at the same time going down the stairs. part of the problem is the landing at the top of the stairs is so small that I barely have room to close the door while hold his leash and as soon as I remove his leash he starts down the stairs. So now I'm not going to remove the leash at the top of the stairs so I can keep him in place and carry him down. I've have had back issues myself so I know how he must feel. I think even aftter the vet I'm going to find a different place with no steps. I talked to my daughter last night and her lease is almost up and she could use help so we might find a place together so we can split the bills and I can baby sit for her when she needs me to since we'll be working different shifts. Her luck with men has been about the same as mine, they seem great at first and after a while you realize what a loser they are. I think I'm done with men and I'll stick with pets since they don't lie, cheat and ruin your credit. 

I just woke up about 20 minutes ago and as soon as I finish posting this I'm going to start making calls to see what kind of help I can get for him. Until I find him help I will continue to bring his food and water and hold it for him in front of his cage so he doesn't have to move much. I really miss him sleeping with me. All I know is what ever it is that is wrong happened very quickly. He was running up and down the steps normals, playing with me and my cat. always on my lap or following me around and he was fine one day and the next day He wasn't himself. I noticed pretty fast that he wasn't following me and hiding in his cage. I could never get near the stairs without him following me with his tail wagging and wanting to go outside. So I noticed the change very quickly. When I tried to call him he would come out of his cage so I gently pulled him out and that is when I noticed the shivering.

I thank all of you for your concern and suggestions. I'm just glad he is eating and drinking and going potty again. One question, is it possible to train a dog his age to use a potty pad when he has never gone anywhere but outside before? And if I can train him will my cat try and use it too? We've got some really cold weather coming in very soon and if I can't get him to use the pads I'm going to have to build some form of shelter outside that I can put a heat lamp in so I can warm it up, keep him out of the wind and still allow him to potty in the grass like normal.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jules, the pads have a scent attraction on them that encourages urination. I put one part way up the wall & one part way down so that if Kitzi goes there, lifts his leg, the wall is protected. He will only go on a pad if I can't take him out---he prefers outside but will do both if necessary. I also have something under the pads in case, for any reason, he might miss---you can use plastic or something else. I use an extra large pee-pad cloth w/sealed backing. If you give him a high value treat after he goes & say "good boy" he will get the idea pretty quickly. Just watch at first to make sure he is going---my Kitzel will hold it forever & that isn't good for his bladder.
I am so happy he is feeling a bit better. :chili: We are all concerned & want to help you as we can. I personally have had so much encouragement here that I want to share in giving back.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

luvmydoggie said:


> He pooped and urinated real good today. the stool was much closer to normal. I really believe its either something in his back or back legs. He walks and runs outside with no problem but when I bring him back in some times he starts down the stairs before I can stop him and his front legs move like normal but he kind of hops both back legs at the same time going down the stairs. part of the problem is the landing at the top of the stairs is so small that I barely have room to close the door while hold his leash and as soon as I remove his leash he starts down the stairs. So now I'm not going to remove the leash at the top of the stairs so I can keep him in place and carry him down. I've have had back issues myself so I know how he must feel. I think even aftter the vet I'm going to find a different place with no steps. I talked to my daughter last night and her lease is almost up and she could use help so we might find a place together so we can split the bills and I can baby sit for her when she needs me to since we'll be working different shifts. Her luck with men has been about the same as mine, they seem great at first and after a while you realize what a loser they are. I think I'm done with men and I'll stick with pets since they don't lie, cheat and ruin your credit.
> 
> I just woke up about 20 minutes ago and as soon as I finish posting this I'm going to start making calls to see what kind of help I can get for him. Until I find him help I will continue to bring his food and water and hold it for him in front of his cage so he doesn't have to move much. I really miss him sleeping with me. All I know is what ever it is that is wrong happened very quickly. He was running up and down the steps normals, playing with me and my cat. always on my lap or following me around and he was fine one day and the next day He wasn't himself. I noticed pretty fast that he wasn't following me and hiding in his cage. I could never get near the stairs without him following me with his tail wagging and wanting to go outside. So I noticed the change very quickly. When I tried to call him he would come out of his cage so I gently pulled him out and that is when I noticed the shivering.
> 
> I thank all of you for your concern and suggestions. I'm just glad he is eating and drinking and going potty again. One question, is it possible to train a dog his age to use a potty pad when he has never gone anywhere but outside before? And if I can train him will my cat try and use it too? We've got some really cold weather coming in very soon and if I can't get him to use the pads I'm going to have to build some form of shelter outside that I can put a heat lamp in so I can warm it up, keep him out of the wind and still allow him to potty in the grass like normal.


Jules, you might have missed my earlier post to you that mentioned the use of potty pads. Personally, I think it will work even though your fluff is around seven years old. Snowball uses the pads all the time, but, also does his business outside while on his walks. 

As I mentioned in the other post to you ... the potty pads contain a scent that our fluffs can smell, but, we can't. So, I would give it a try. I am happy to hear that you are considering them. I know that our fluff babies, under certain circumstances, like us, can get frost bite ... and, that can be awfully painful, plus dangerous. 

As for the cat ... I don't know how it will react to the potty pads. My guess is that he/she will have no interest in them ... but, it is just a guess.

I'm also glad to read that you are going to check on vets for your little one. I am sure a kind vet will help you or recommend another vet who can help. But, it is important to make sure your fluff baby is checked out by a vet ... even though he might seem okay now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

After Kitzi's double surgery on his knees he had to be confined for about 12 weeks with no activity. It was a long time, but after a while it gets easier---so do let him rest in his cage. Kitzi did that hop too---in fact, the surgery didn't help that part and he still hops. I do not let him do stairs, or steps AT ALL. Once in a great while he will do one step-up or down before I notice but he doesn't jump on anything else at all. He never has really. Funny thing is he can stand on his back legs fine, can walk---it is only when he trots that I can see it.
Regard the cat---our cat would play w/the pads & try to roll in them to put her scent down (she was very jealous) but she did her potty in the litter-box always.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

He is better but not ok. Like I said he hops his back legs going down stairs and he never did that before. At least he is eating and drinking now so he is somewhat out of immediate danger. I'll carry him for anything he needs and bring him food and water. I mentioned before I have a friend that is a vet tech and I left her a message, she is at work now and I don't know which vet she works for. Maybe she can get him in to see the vet there or will recommend a vet that will help. As soon as I can get a ride I'm going to get some of those potty pads.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Moving w/your daughter may be a good solution for both of you---be sure you are able to put the puppy where the grandchild can not get to it if you are out especially. That way your baby would not be entirely alone if you need to work a different shift.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

My daughters kids are very well behaved and they wouldn't be an issue. She is an excellent mother. My daughter is also an animal lover, it runs in the family. I'm just hoping a vet can make him better, I miss him being his normal self.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Your vet can show you how to pop the knee-cap back into the correction position should it continue to slip (this is very painful for the pup) IF that is the problem. Again, we are all novices here & you need an expert/up close look & diagnosis. Once you know what it is, then I think we can help more effectively.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm hoping my friend that is a vet tech calls me back on her lunch time. I left her a detailed message of everything I've observed so she'll have a chance to talk with the vet about it and call me back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds good Jules, please keep us in the loop about what is going to happen. Are you on Eastern time?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

With all the changes in his life (and yours) in such a short amount of time, I would not try and change him over to piddle pads. He obviously truly loves going outside and this will be taking away a few times of his enjoyment outside. (Because I know you will take him out for recreational times as well :thumbsup: ) Maltese are single coated dogs and can't take winter weather well for long periods of time, but they can certainly handle going outside to potty. I've even stopped putting coats on them so they hurry up faster. Otherwise they like to really take a long time out there if they are bundled up too much. Now in certain temps and winds, I definitely put their coats on them so they won't get frost bite. I just think at his age, with a new owner and a couple of new homes and trying to learn the routines in each new place and situation, asking him to learn to do something that he was taught not to do would be extremely stressful on him. I took a private video for Maggie this morning and didn't mean to share it, but maybe it will give you an idea of what I do in the snowy weather. It was early and I hadn't talked much yet so forgive my mouth not working right. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEh-qValZG0


Wanted to add...if you should decide to homecook, please do a search here to learn more about it. You need to follow a recipe that is complete and balanced so you do not cause any nutritional deficiencies. There will be calcium that will need to be added for example. You need to know the correct protein to fruit/veggie ratio a well. It's more complicated then simply giving him what you eat.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> With all the changes in his life (and yours) in such a short amount of time, I would not try and change him over to piddle pads. He obviously truly loves going outside and this will be taking away a few times of his enjoyment outside. (Because I know you will take him out for recreational times as well :thumbsup: ) Maltese are single coated dogs and can't take winter weather well for long periods of time, but they can certainly handle going outside to potty. I've even stopped putting coats on them so they hurry up faster. Otherwise they like to really take a long time out there if they are bundled up too much. Now in certain temps and winds, I definitely put their coats on them so they won't get frost bite. I just think at his age, with a new owner and a couple of new homes and trying to learn the routines in each new place and situation, asking him to learn to do something that he was taught not to do would be extremely stressful on him. I took a private video for Maggie this morning and didn't mean to share it, but maybe it will give you an idea of what I do in the snowy weather. It was early and I hadn't talked much yet so forgive my mouth not working right.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEh-qValZG0


I knew you would have a difference of opinion ... LOL. And, of course, that is okay.

As for frostbite ... it can happen. I will ask one of our SM members If she will or is okay sharing what happened to her beloved Malt's precious paws when he was out in the snow. And, he is not a puppy.

As for the piddle pads ... I think our fluff babies are smart. I wasn't suggesting changing Jule's fluff completely over to piddle pads ... just on the icy and freezing days. I do not think all Malt's are comfortable being outside in the freezing cold and snow. Just like humans,I feel fluff babies can enjoy or feel miserable with extreme temperature changes, etc.

And hey, even though we may disagree here ... I still love you, Crystal.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I always go outside first and clear off a large area where he normally goes potty so he isn't going through deeps snow. I can normally get it pretty much down to bare grass. The area he goes in is between the house and garage so most of the time he is protected from the wind and I never let him out more than two minutes when its real cold. Even if I have to take him out once an hour so he can completely do what he needs to do. As soon as he gets back in I towel him off and wrap him in my old hoodie so he can warm up faster. I also have a very small electric heater that I'll turn on for a few minutes just to help him warm up faster. Of course i don't have it very close to him,just close enough to warm the area a little more and I only leave it on for a couple minutes. I still have not heard back from my vet tech friend but its very possible she is assisting in a surgery or some kind of emergency. 

I'm considering getting a few sheets of plywood and leaning them up against the garage and closing off both ends, one end having a door so we can get in and out and this would let him potty without the wind chill and I can put a small heater or heat lamp in there just to take the chill off while he does his business. one way or another I'll figure something out. Even if I have to find a sandbox and put it in the garage with some dirt to potty in. the garage is heated so that is another option.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We take Pipper out to do his business no matter what the weather. On days like today (wind chill making it feel like minus 30 C) he knows to hurry up and go quickly. We do the same as you and shovel him a nice area to use. By the way, Pipper also has knee problems.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

All:

Let's get this thread back on topic and help a newbie with her baby's health problems. I think we can all agree we want what's best for the fluffs and would like to (again) remind everyone to please look at responses before posting them and consider how they might be taken.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

maggieh said:


> You might also change the batteries in your smoke detectors and CO detectors. I learned a few years ago that Tessa will start shaking when they are chirping because the battery needs to be changed. She even does this a day or two before the chirping starts, so I am now fanatical about changing them twice a year instead of waiting for the chirp.


I have the _*exact*_ same issue here with lil Tucker and smoke & CO detectors. 
He _shakes like a leaf_ whenever they go off or chirp.
He is getting slightly better.
But my goodness! It scares him so badly, I cuddle him to help him stop shivering. And wrap a blanky around him. And cuddle my little burrito. :wub:

And to lovemydoggie, I do hope that your little fellow will be okay and back to his old self soon! :wub: I know how worrying it can be.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I do appreciate everyone's helpful advice. I'm reading everything I can on here about health and behavior, diet and foods and trying to absorb as much information as I can.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I figured out a trick to make sure he is eating and drinking. I put some of his dry food in with about a cup of water and he not only drank all the water he ate most of the food. I had to hold the bowl in front of him in his cage but he drank water like he just crossed the desert!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yippee Yay!!!!!!!!! My heart sings!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Praying you can get him to a vet ASAP!

And I would definitely try and think of some names for this little guy!! :thumbsup: 

And can you post pictures of him too?? :wub:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't find my camera. When I left my ex husband i waited until I knew he would be gone all day and quickly packed what ever I could and got out of there. So I don't have many of my belongings because I had to make sure I was gone before he got home or it would have got real ugly again. He doesn't even know where I am and I am filing for divorce and a restraining order. He's a mean drunk and if he knew where to find me he'd be here as fast as he could. He's already called my moms asking where I was and she told him I left the state. Luckily he doesn't have her address because she moved a few months back and he has never been to her new place. I will also be pressing charges against him, I have many witnesses and pictures of what he has done to me in the past. I hope he rots in prison. Unfortunately I was too scared to call the police for fear of what he might do if he made bail. Finally after talking with a couple friends we worked out a plan to get me out of there while he was gone. They guys I paid too help me move were not just there to help me move, they were also there in case he showed up.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

**New thread was started** OP now has transport and assistance to the Vet  !


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

yes we do! I just have to hold off a couple days until they get the streets cleared. Its snowing and blowing so bad they can't keep up with the streets. I just came in after hearing a loud crash outside. Someone slide through the intersection ans hit another car. There must be 4 inches of snow on the street and its still coming down.


----------

